# New Classical Oratorio Released



## Musicpro (Nov 4, 2021)

Here is a new hot Classical Oratorio - "THE BEATITUDES" released by Progress Gabriel Akpabio and given out free of charge to the public. The superb Oratorio has 16 pieces arranged for Solo voices, Chorus and Orchestra. The scores of the work is attached here for download, while the audio recordings of the work can be downloaded from:
https://imslp.org/wiki/The_Beatitudes_(Akpabio,_Progress_Gabriel)

Try and get to the hottest piece which is "Rejoice and be Exceedingly Glad".
View attachment THE BEATITUDES (Complete Score) by Progress Gabriel Akpabio.pdf


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Musicpro said:


> Here is a new hot Classical Oratorio - "THE BEATITUDES" released by Progress Gabriel Akpabio and given out free of charge to the public. The superb Oratorio has 16 pieces arranged for Solo voices, Chorus and Orchestra. The scores of the work is attached here for download, while the audio recordings of the work can be downloaded from:
> https://imslp.org/wiki/The_Beatitudes_(Akpabio,_Progress_Gabriel)
> 
> Try and get to the hottest piece which is "Rejoice and be Exceedingly Glad".
> View attachment 160873


I wish they put on You Tube.


----------



## pediatrie3emerotatio (8 mo ago)

one of the inventors of the oratorio, much simpler than Händel or any 18th century oratorios. He wrote also great motets. Listen to O quam pulchra es obviously not for bass, but beautifully set for organ and voice. thanks
Kodi nox​


----------

